# Florida weed



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Grass/weed on our new lot in central FL. Covers about 1/3 of the property.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Cogongrass ?

http://sfyl.ifas.ufl.edu/archive/hot_topics/environment/cogongrass.shtml


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Oh man, looks like a tough one.

Says it's the 7th worst weed in the world and it covers one third of our new lot.

.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Cogongrass ?
> 
> http://sfyl.ifas.ufl.edu/archive/hot_topics/environment/cogongrass.shtml


Stopped at the UF extension office, confirmed it is indeed cogon grass. What a nightmare. Think I'm selling the property instead of trying to fight it. It appears there is really no hope of completely eliminating it.

Even if I do somehow manage to get it under control before sodding, it's in the neighbors salad bar yard and will just come back. Once sod is down , your screwed. Only method of control is multi seasons multi applications of glyphosate


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Yikes, sorry for guessing correctly. :sorry: If it makes you feel any better, I've got poa trivialis that I'm fighting with. It's a multi-year battle for sure, and one that I may never 100% win unless I completely kill all grass and start over.


----------

